# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  LeafBoy77 - AKZ250 - Mach3 USB Break Out Board

## CKD

*LeafBoy77 - AKZ250 - Mach3 USB Break Out Board -----> Mạch giao tiếp với Mach3 qua cổng USB*

AKZ250 là một bạch giao tiếp (Break Out Board - BOB) với Mach3 thông qua cổng USB. Ưu điểm:
--- Do không sử dụng cổng LPT truyền thống nên AKZ250 giúp cho việc sử dụng Mach3 dễ dàng hơn. Vì bất kỳ máy tính chạy Windows (XP, Vista, Win7) nào cũng có thể chạy Mach3 miễn là có cổng USB. Mà cổng USB giờ là giao tiếp cơ bản của các máy tính.
--- Ngoài ra AKZ250 còn giúp cho tín hiệu điều khiển của Mach3 mượt mà hơn khi dùng trực tiếp với cổng LPT.
--- Tần số xuất xung lên đến 200kHz.
--- Số lượng In/Out khá đầy đủ.. với DIY cơ bản thì có thể gọi là dư dùng.
--- Có thể được tín hiệu trực tiếp MPG.. anh em nào thích *quay tay* thì cái này rất hay.

Với mức giá dao động khoảng 2-4tr cho 2 phiên bản 3 trục (axis) và 4 trục.

Đương nhiên ngoài những ưu điểm trên thì vẫn còn nhiều nhược điểm, nhưng các nhược điểm này có thể bỏ qua được. Ví dụ:
--- Dù là plug and play nhưng AKZ250 chỉ tự cài driver windows, người sử dụng phải tự cài plugins USBMove cho Mach3. Chỉ sau khi cài plugins thì Mach3 mới nhận và giao tiếp được với BOB. Việc cài đặt cũng rất đơn giản, chỉ cần copy file usbmove.dll vào thư mục plugins trong Mach3.
--- Không dùng được chức năng THC cho Plasma.
--- Phản ứng của Mach3 bị delay (chậm) hơn so với LPT.

Vài hình ảnh AKZ250 được lấy từ trang chủ http://leafboy77.com/

Mặt trên


Mặt dưới


Chức năng điều khiển spindle...


Có thể thay đổi Feed hay Speed bằng biến trở.


Nhận xét:
CKD đã sử dụng qua thì thấy rất Ok theo tiêu chí giá/chất lượng. Nếu so với BOB Mach3 USB giá rẻ như RnRMotion (tầm 700-900K) thì BOB này Ok hơn nhiều. Khã năng làm việc & tương thích Driver tốt hơn.

Đã sử dụng trong dự án này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/13...OxyFuel-Router

Cũng đã sử dụng trong dự án này http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/47...PCB-micro-mill

----------


## CKD

Có thể dowload đầy đủ hướng dẫn sử dụng ở đây.. có cả tiếng hoa & tiếng anh  :Smile: 
http://leafboy77.com/files/USB_Motio...121102.pdf.zip
http://leafboy77.com/files/USB_Motio...121102.doc.zip

Plugins thì download ở đây
http://leafboy77.com/files/UsbMove-V2.0.1.9.zip

Sơ đồ chung của BOB, ai quan tâm muốn nghiên cứu chế USB BOB cho Mach3 thì có thể ngâm cứu thêm cái này.
http://leafboy77.com/files/MOVE2SCH.zip

----------


## CKD

Clip hướng dẫn AKZ250



Có tiếng việt của người việt luôn  :Smile: 



Cùng vô số clip nói về AKZ250 khác https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=akz250

----------


## Luyến

em ghét AKZ 250 ở chỗ là lệnh cấp cho no nó đáp ứng hơi chậm và thi thoảng hay bị kiểu như chập nút ấy mất kiểm soát các phím điều khiển.

----------


## CKD

Đã test chạy hơn 10h mà không bị lỗi kiểu bất thường hay quá nhiệt.
Nhưng hôm nay phát hiện lỗi này, nghi ngờ do plugin, vì test LPT & USB khác (RnRmotion) không bị.

Đang tìm hiểu nguyên nhân để tránh.





Đồng thời người bạn USB3T cũng dính lỗi.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...ll=1#post82157

Bài tổng hợp ở đây
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/53...reak-Out-Board

----------

nhatson

----------


## thuyên1982

> Đã test chạy hơn 10h mà không bị lỗi kiểu bất thường hay quá nhiệt.
> Nhưng hôm nay phát hiện lỗi này, nghi ngờ do plugin, vì test LPT & USB khác (RnRmotion) không bị.
> 
> Đang tìm hiểu nguyên nhân để tránh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bác CKD cho em hỏi bob akz250 dùng cho máy plasma có ok không ?
thank.

----------


## CKD

> bác CKD cho em hỏi bob akz250 dùng cho máy plasma có ok không ?
> thank.


Nó sẽ mất đi chức năng THC cùng một vài tính năng khác.
Nếu dùng THC độc lập thì ok.

Ngoài ra đường USB nps nhạy cảm hơn nên vấn đề lọc nhiễu cũng oải hơn.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## thuyên1982

oh cảm ơn bác nhé, để em thử phát.
mà nó mất vài tính năng khác là những tính năng nào vậy bác?

----------


## CKD

Thường thấy nhất là không chạy song mã với slave axis  :Smile:

----------


## thuyên1982

song mã em không chạy slave axis. phải thử phát , bác còn bo nào không chia lai cho em với.

----------


## CKD

> song mã em không chạy slave axis. phải thử phát , bác còn bo nào không chia lai cho em với.


Không bác. Giờ bán nhiều mà.

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## huuminhsh

> Đã test chạy hơn 10h mà không bị lỗi kiểu bất thường hay quá nhiệt.
> Nhưng hôm nay phát hiện lỗi này, nghi ngờ do plugin, vì test LPT & USB khác (RnRmotion) không bị.
> 
> Đang tìm hiểu nguyên nhân để tránh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hỏng biết đúng ko chứ theo em nghĩ những bob dùng usb thì hạn chế tới mức tối đa những thiết bị ngoại vi dùng usb kết nối máy tính (usb wifi,usb,thậm chí chuột và bàn phím usb)vì sẽ bị nhiễu và lỗi kết nối

----------


## phuocviet346

Hi bác CKD, thấy bác xài bord AKZ250 USB rồi, vậy bác dùng chức năng tay quay MPG chưa vậy ?
Em đấu nối và cài đặt mach3 mà không thấy nhúc nhích gì, ở đây em dùng tay quay MPG loại 100 xung
Anh có thể chia sẻ phần này giúp được không ? Thanks !

----------


## Gamo

Nghi là tên CKD dạo này hay "quay tay" lắm  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

> Hi bác CKD, thấy bác xài bord AKZ250 USB rồi, vậy bác dùng chức năng tay quay MPG chưa vậy ?
> Em đấu nối và cài đặt mach3 mà không thấy nhúc nhích gì, ở đây em dùng tay quay MPG loại 100 xung
> Anh có thể chia sẻ phần này giúp được không ? Thanks !


Mình không dùng nhiều bob này lắm, phần nhiều các bob usb mình đều dừng ở mức test. Vì không thích nó delay.

Về MPG cũng chưa test, nhưng thấy tụi khoai tây có dùng qua.

----------


## phuocviet346

> Mình không dùng nhiều bob này lắm, phần nhiều các bob usb mình đều dừng ở mức test. Vì không thích nó delay.
> 
> Về MPG cũng chưa test, nhưng thấy tụi khoai tây có dùng qua.


Không hiểu nữa bác CKD, làm như hướng dẫn tài liệu LeafBoy mà không có tín hiệu gì. Chỉ có tín hiệu AB của MPG input AKZ250 USB
Search 1 vòng thấy mấy thằng tây cũng dính vụ này nhiều, mà không giải quyết được.
Không biết ở đây có ai làm được rồi chỉa sẻ với. 
Thanks !

----------


## phuong anh

> *LeafBoy77 - AKZ250 - Mach3 USB Break Out Board -----> Mạch giao tiếp với Mach3 qua cổng USB*
> 
> AKZ250 là một bạch giao tiếp (Break Out Board - BOB) với Mach3 thông qua cổng USB. Ưu điểm:
> --- Do không sử dụng cổng LPT truyền thống nên AKZ250 giúp cho việc sử dụng Mach3 dễ dàng hơn. Vì bất kỳ máy tính chạy Windows (XP, Vista, Win7) nào cũng có thể chạy Mach3 miễn là có cổng USB. Mà cổng USB giờ là giao tiếp cơ bản của các máy tính.
> --- Ngoài ra AKZ250 còn giúp cho tín hiệu điều khiển của Mach3 mượt mà hơn khi dùng trực tiếp với cổng LPT.
> --- Tần số xuất xung lên đến 200kHz.
> --- Số lượng In/Out khá đầy đủ.. với DIY cơ bản thì có thể gọi là dư dùng.
> --- Có thể được tín hiệu trực tiếp MPG.. anh em nào thích *quay tay* thì cái này rất hay.
> 
> ...


mach3 usb AKZ250 và mach3 usb Ecut khác nhau chỗ nào,e thấy cái nào cũng như nhau, thấy ecut đẹp hơn, hỏng biết thằng nào hơn thằng nào....

----------

tienha92bd@gmail.com

----------

